# How do you feel about other people playing your guitar(s)?



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 18, 2009)

For me, it depends. If it's someone who I know is a good guitarist and they take care of their stuff, then I don't mind. But I hate people who can barely play and they ask to play your guitar, strumming really hard and pretty much scratching your paint with their pick.

Anyone else?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 18, 2009)

Unless it's my fucking Idol, I hate people touching my guitars. I have really dry hands and the second someone sweats up my fretboard it just feels dirty.


----------



## zackkynapalm (Jul 18, 2009)

I really don't mind as long as they don't thrash the living hell out of it!

I mean, I would want to be able to play someone's guitar if I asked you know? but if they don't want me to, I don't care. their shit, not mine.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 18, 2009)

Same here...I'm happy to let people play on mine, but only if I know they're going to treat them respectfully.

My brother had a nasty incident earlier this year where one of his friends (who I'd prefer to never have over at all, but that's another story...) got drunk at a party over at our flat and decided he wanted to play on his guitar (an HH Jaguar), then completely smashed one of the switches on it, meaning he had to order a new one. To make matters worse, the stupid prick never even apologised, or offered to pay for the repairs.

Lesson learnt...


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 18, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Unless it's my fucking Idol, I hate people touching my guitars. I have really dry hands and the second someone sweats up my fretboard it just feels dirty.


Not even my ex gf/gf was allowed to touch my guitars!!!!!BUT... if that someone is a great friend,a better player than me,I wouldn't mind though!!!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 18, 2009)

Depends, if its someone I know and trust I don't mind so much.

The other guitarist in the band I'm in is a very good friend of mine and we both hate people touching our guitars him more than I do but we don't really mind each other playing the others guitar for a second. But say my other friend I know who is a grimey bastard and doesn't even take care of his guitars to the point where I wont play his tries to touch mine I'm not so fond of it.

and then random people I don't know I don't like touching the things... some people act like because its not their guitar they don't have to be gentle with it and take care of it...


----------



## GH0STrider (Jul 18, 2009)

If anyone other than me even touches my guitars, let alone plays one, I cut their fucking hands off. (once the guitar is put down of course to avoid it being dropped)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't mind band members or close friends...but other than that..no. I refuse to have my guitars molested by some jackass


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 18, 2009)

I dont like it. How do I know he didnt just take a dump and not wash his hands, then pick his nose and scratch his balls and then get his fingers all over my nice ebony fretboard. Fuck that. Nobody plays my guitars unless its right in front of me and its a close friend that I cant say no to. I tell em, wash your hands though.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 18, 2009)

I get very anal about people touching my guitars
their hands have to be clean! I was my hands before I play and I clean the strings every night before I go to bed.

I was jamming with this drummer one time at his jam space, and his singer [who is also a friend and a very heavy smoker, but none the less a cool guy] decided to play my 1527 while I made a phone call
the neck and everything reeked of ciggarettes for like a week and it really bugged me I like my guitars to feel like they're brand new every time I pick it up, which is hard 'cause I play a lot.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 18, 2009)

no!............NO!.....................NOOOOOO!!! 

I just can't bare it I've tried to let other people play my gear in the past but something in me feels really uncomfortable about it, it's hard to describe but it feels like I'm watching someone else make out with my girlfriend.
So now if anyone asks me I just tell them if they want to play with my gear then they have to let me play with their girlfriend.


----------



## Breakdown (Jul 18, 2009)

I really don't care as long as they dont mistreat them.


----------



## groph (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah I don't care either. The only people who even would play one of my guitars also play guitar, so they're not about to use it as a weapon or housecleaning/sporting implement.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 18, 2009)

Please refer to 1:08 of this video


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 18, 2009)

if i'm there watching them play it and/or showing off my cool new toy, fine, but if i come in and find someone dicking with my gear...there's gonna be a shitstorm, i had an old roommate chip the paint on the headstock of one of my guitars and never even tell me about it, i had to find it myself and figure out that "no, the drummer wouldn't touch it, the fatass downstairs who doesn't even play anything wouldn't touch it, must have been the deadbeat across the hall who can't afford to own a guitar himself who needed something to write with for the band he's in where he borrows all of his gear"

so yeah, i'm extremely anal about who touches my guitars, especially if they're one of those sloppy players, i don't like pickguards, but i don't need them because i don't flail about like a jackoff when i'm playing, however i still don't want scratches on there


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate hate hate hate hate when people play my junk.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 18, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> I tell em, wash your hands though.


I have a friend like that. He bought an Ibanez PGM and he told me I could play it, as long as I washed my hands first. I did, then he made me take off the rings on my picking hand and all my wristbands (they are all fabric) before I could play it.

I didn't mind though, it's cool that he loves his guitar and wants it to stay in good shape.


----------



## abysmalrites (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm pretty neutral in the matter. While I don't necessarily like other people playing my guitars, I'll let them if I know they're not going to be retarded with it.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jul 18, 2009)

If I trust someone enough to let them in my home I trust them to play my guitars. I did leave my two "pretty" guitars at JJ's when I was on Vacation as the girls sister was watching our house. I trust her with them but I would not want her friends playing them without me being present. Judging by the amount of bottles when I got home it was probably a smart decision. As long as I am present it does not bother me in the least.

Her sister did send me a txt when I was on the other side of the country asking how to run my VHT as she has been learning to play. Instead of just saying "Don't even think about fucking touching it or I will cut you" I just made it sound very complicated to the point of confusing her...oh..and I hid the power cable


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 18, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I hate hate hate hate hate when people play my junk.



well you may not like it but I love it when people play with my junk


----------



## MTech (Jul 18, 2009)

I always let people play them cause most have never seen let alone played a Rico... I just make sure to look them over to make sure they don't have some spiked belt on or something that's going to scratch the shit out of the back of the guitar first.

Almost forgot... always make sure to tell them not to touch the tuners... I can't stand when people get on and "tune it" to snap a string etc.


----------



## matttttYCE (Jul 18, 2009)

I absolutely can't stand anyone playing my guitars! But most of the time I don't have to worry about that as I just inform them that I'm left handed. One of the only positives to being a left handed guitar player!


----------



## 777 (Jul 18, 2009)

There are two people i 100% trust with my guitar, Me and my best friend whos also a guitarist Leigh, thats it.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jul 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> well you may not like it but I love it when people play with my junk



Well if you're actually talking about junk then sure it'd be amazing to see people wallow through my trash.
But in terms of gear it depends on who is messing with it.


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 18, 2009)

nothing is worse when someone uses or plays your guitar and then breaks a string and goes....oh..that sucks. puts it down...walks away.


heathen.


----------



## Harry (Jul 18, 2009)

It depends who. I will let good friends that I know can play well play my stuff, and if I say, jam with people from guitar forums that I meet in real life, that's cool as well.
Otherwise no, I don't like any random idiot playing my stuff.


----------



## renzoip (Jul 18, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> So now if anyone asks me I just tell them if they want to play with my gear then they have to let me play with their girlfriend.



Why did I not think about that before!!?? 

But in all seriousness, the only people I honestly don't mind playing my guitars are my band mates because they know how to take care of instruments. I rarely ever get asked by people other than them anyways, but I feel that a guitar (specially if it is expensive, custom, or both) is something very personal so you should be careful who you let play it.


----------



## Counterspell (Jul 18, 2009)

In the past I was very much a militant opposing force to anyone who wanted to play my Axe's. Now days tho, I'm so happy with my setups and playability, I like to let people " in the know" appreciate my guitars. 

The worst is for us locking trem, alternate tuning guys, when you get the hippie that says " Man cant this thing go to E?" as they attempt to tune your .060 gauge string all the way up...


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 18, 2009)

I actually don't mind people PLAYING my guitars. If it's someone inexperienced, I'd keep an eye on them, maybe slap em' if they're strumming like apeshit. Then theres the case of the person bumping my guitar into the wall...


----------



## Caparison123 (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't let anyone play them. Period.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 19, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Same here...I'm happy to let people play on mine, but only if I know they're going to treat them respectfully.
> 
> My brother had a nasty incident earlier this year where one of his friends (who I'd prefer to never have over at all, but that's another story...) got drunk at a party over at our flat and decided he wanted to play on his guitar (an HH Jaguar), then completely smashed one of the switches on it, meaning he had to order a new one. To make matters worse, the stupid prick never even apologised, or offered to pay for the repairs.
> 
> Lesson learnt...



Yea.. my friend bought a Jackson KV1 and brought it to a party and let some asshole play it.. and one of the wings got chipped off slightly. He wasnt too happy. Ontop of that, the "music repair shop" totally butchered his nut, and didnt even know how to setup a kahler, basically handed it back to him worse than whe it was brought in. He didnt have good luck with that guitar, now its "retired" and he has two KV-2's as his playing axes. -_-

Anyways, I dont mind close friends or such, people I know are good respectful players.. but once I get my custom ET guitar, I dont think I'll let like anyone touch it except maybe 2-3 guitarists I really know and trust (they baby their guitars more than anyone I know so lol)


----------



## budda (Jul 19, 2009)

i let my guitar playing friends play. havent let my brother play, but then it's because i also kind of bought him his own and he plays my 1st guitar too (and my entire rig..).

between my few guitarist friends though, we play each other's guitars.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 19, 2009)

they DON'T and it is even not a possiblity!!!!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 19, 2009)

Unless it's someone I know knows a lot about guitars and tech and stuff I won't let them touch my guitars. That or it's a person who I know will be careful because it's something that's not theirs.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 19, 2009)

If they're good and they know what they're doing, cool. If they don't really play - I get really antsy and stand there hovering like a protective mother. Basically, if I hit my guitar on the corner and chip the paint, I'm pissed at myself. If someone else hits my guitar and chips the paint, I'm REALLY SUPER pissed at myself - cuz I just knew I shouldn't have let them hold it! And why is it that people who don't play guitar are always the ones who want to strum it? It's not like I see a fork lift and ask if I can drive it around, you know?


----------



## GigantoRobotico (Jul 19, 2009)

Only ever bothered me once, when a guy started STRUMMING my bass with his "Special Bass Pick" (basically just a pointy shard of metal).

All other times, as long as people ask, I don't really mind.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 19, 2009)

Counterspell said:


> The worst is for us locking trem, alternate tuning guys, when you get the hippie that says " Man cant this thing go to E?" as they attempt to tune your .060 gauge string all the way up...


 Would a 60 even survive being in E?

If I know the person isn't going to trash my stuff and be nice with it. I'm fine. So this narrows it down to mostly close friends who are also musicians.


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 19, 2009)

I play bass so nobody wants to play it


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't let anyone touch them. I don't want anyone elses greasy hands leaving grubby marks all over them.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 19, 2009)

I only let a few people I know and trust play mine. Anyone else then forget it.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 19, 2009)

i dont mind and will even offer to let you play them. BUT, if you fuck one up being stupid i will beat your ass. not joking, not being funny, not talkin shit. you will be physically harmed.... numerous times.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't mind lending out my stuff, I mean I'm 18 years old and have gear worth about $10.000 so I'd feel like a righteous ass if I didn't share it you know... I'm more generous with my amp than with my guitars but I've lent out my PRS Custom to complete strangers during gigs. The other guitarist in my band plays my guitars almost exclusively now  But he's amazing so it's almost painful to see him playing his bottom-of the line LTD Alexi that pretty much fucks up in a new way at every gig...

One thing I really dig though about lending out my guitars is that it's cool to get to see how they look from the audience's point of view. I've fallen back in love with my Warmoth Custom several times after seeing it under proper stage lights, played by someone else.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 19, 2009)

Most of my friends know how much my guitars mean to me, so if they do play them they're very careful. If someone I don't know that well is over and asks to play, I have a few old beaters I'll let them mess with but if it's obvious that they don't know what they're doing then it's going to be a short ride.


----------



## Jem7RB (Jul 19, 2009)

Everyone knows they can just pick my guitars up, hell i have a few friends who have toured with my guitars, i know bad shit happens, they will sort it.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 19, 2009)

I love when a cute girl plays my guitars and puts her fingers all over the fingerboard


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 19, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> For me, it depends. If it's someone who I know is a good guitarist and they take care of their stuff, then I don't mind. But I hate people who can barely play and they ask to play your guitar, strumming really hard and pretty much scratching your paint with their pick.
> 
> Anyone else?



This!

I have some friends that are guitarists or play other instruments and they know how to take care of instruments, so, I'm not jealous at all when they play my instruments. Especially a good friend of mine, he always plays my guitars and I play his guitars and it's all good. We even joke about how we get different ideas from different guitars just because of the different feel.

I don't feel comfortable with strange people getting the instruments and people that don't know how to play or... people that I know that can play but can't take care of their own stuff.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jul 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I love when a cute girl plays my guitars and puts her fingers all over the fingerboard



Well you can just make another if something happens.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't touch my shit or I will cut you.


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 19, 2009)

Counterspell said:


> In the past I was very much a militant opposing force to anyone who wanted to play my Axe's. Now days tho, I'm so happy with my setups and playability, I like to let people " in the know" appreciate my guitars.
> 
> The worst is for us locking trem, alternate tuning guys, when you get the hippie that says " Man cant this thing go to E?" as they attempt to tune your .060 gauge string all the way up...




THAT IS THE WORST!! i have several guitars with several tunings. A friend of a friend was over and he ruined all the tunings. They were all intonated and set up for those tunings. 

i hate people who dont ask too.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 19, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Well you can just make another if something happens.



I like when something happens after she play my guitar


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 19, 2009)

If I trust them I don't mind, as long as they don't break shit.


----------



## scorch15 (Jul 19, 2009)

Only people allowed to touch my guitar? My guitar instructer. I just don't want anyone to touch my baby except me, and sometimes him


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jul 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I like when something happens after she play my guitar



Depending on what that something is, sure.


----------



## budda (Jul 19, 2009)

she makes him a bacon sandwhich and at that point well there wont be anything hubbidahubbida after because after being told he gets bacon he's done


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 19, 2009)

Generally speaking, I don't mind other people playing my guitars. While I don't like to see them damaged, I am a firm believer that guitars are made to be played, and any damage that occurs as a result of this is unfortunate, but of no major concern.  The only damage that would *really* annoy me is neck chips or dents. I like my guitar necks to feel smooth, which is impossible when there's a great, fucking lump missing. 

One of my best mates is a very competent and gifted songwriter, but I have a qualm with letting him play my guitar, simply because he has the most caustic hands in existence. Seriously, a fresh set of strings is dulled moments after he has "christened" them. I realise that it's not his fault, but it's exceedingly annoying.


----------



## liamh (Jul 19, 2009)

Well if you dont like sweaty hands, don't let me play your instruments.
You may aswell just take a dump on the strings and rub it into it.


----------



## onefingersweep (Jul 19, 2009)

If I know them well enough it's okay but something that is not okay is if they have dirty fingers. I hate people who are playing guitar (even their own guitars) with dirty fingers/hands.

All of that dirt will go off on the fretboard and strings!


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 19, 2009)

I have trust issues, with everything. So, I only let one person besides myself play my guitars and that's my cousin, but he's a good guitarist and takes care of his guitar. He doesn't play my 7, though. He played it once and couldn't handle it all that well. I let my little sister hold my guitars every once in a while, but she knows that my guitars are my babies so she doesn't go running around with them. I get annoyed when people touch my guitar to move it out of "their way". I also hate when people walk near my gear and aren't really paying attention to where they're going, I had my 1st guitar on a chair once and my dumbass little cousin walked past and the guitar fell off the chair and got two chips in the paint.  I don't think I would even let Steve Vai play my guitars, even though I know he's a god  and takes care of his shit.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 19, 2009)

I actually like having other people play my gear and I like playing other people's gear. I've got a few guitar buddies and just knowing how their gear is setup is cool to me.


----------



## EdgeC (Jul 19, 2009)

No touchy.

My drums can be played by all I even leave them a mates houses but the 4 Schecter 7's are played by me only.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 20, 2009)

EdgeC said:


> No touchy.
> 
> My drums can be played by all I even leave them a mates houses but the 4 Schecter 7's are played by me only.


 
I guess you'll have to be less picky with drums if you play bills with several bands. My drummer is extremely picky, he has a Yamaha set for over $2000 and tends to bring it to gigs for others to play on, because he can't stand the "house-sets". But he hates it when some hardcore band brings out the double-pedals and starts banging away.


----------



## oompa (Jul 20, 2009)

i love people playing my guitars. they often enjoy the low action setup i have and i take good care of my guitars and they like it.

i also love playing other peoples guitars. for some reason they always initially feel better to play. then after a little while i feel nah  mines better for me


----------



## JeddyH (Jul 20, 2009)

No one wants to play my guitars because they are left handed


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 20, 2009)

there are a select few people that i'll let touch my guitars and only if they ask first or i offer.



JeddyH said:


> No one wants to play my guitars because they are left handed


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 20, 2009)

I dont mind people playing my guitars but its unlikely I would let a complete play on my black machine.


----------



## damigu (Jul 20, 2009)

i have a lot of enthusiasm for music and guitar. i *WANT* people to learn and play music. and i feel good if i have anything to do with inspiring them to it.

as such, i'll let anyone play my guitars.
but if they're n00bs, i'll tell/show them how to hold it properly and help them put it on so it'll be secure.

when i was in my teens i would freak out at the thought of anyone touching my guitars, though.

guitars are meant to be played!! if you're worried about the paintjob, you're doing it wrong!


----------



## yingmin (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a Parker, so I encourage as many people as possible to play my guitar so they can see what they're missing out on. :monocle:


----------



## Zachg (Jul 23, 2009)

No one want to play my guitars they mostly all suck... 
Except my Synyster Gates Custom


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2009)

damigu said:


> i have a lot of enthusiasm for music and guitar. i *WANT* people to learn and play music. and i feel good if i have anything to do with inspiring them to it.
> 
> as such, i'll let anyone play my guitars.
> but if they're n00bs, i'll tell/show them how to hold it properly and help them put it on so it'll be secure.
> ...



it's not so much the paint job i'm worried about, i just hate watching em bang on the strings haphazardly or wank around on my trem (only the n00bs of course) but you've already said you go through the trouble of letting em know how shit works. i'd just rather they learn the ins and outs with someone else's guitar


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jul 23, 2009)

I once forgot to bring my guitar to a show, (sufferer of SEVERE add -shrugz-). Mind you I was playing an Ibanez 7 string with super low action, light strings and sanded down neck etc. at the time. 

10 min before my set I realize that I dont have my guitar with me. I was forced to use this guy's Gibson with super high action, thick 11 gauge strings and OF COURSE, it was missing a string. I'd never played a Gibson at that point in my life and man, it was horrible LOL I actually got through the gig just fine though- I was shocked lol

So thanks to all of you guys who lend your guitars out to guitarists who forget shit


----------



## Hypothermia (Jul 24, 2009)

JeddyH said:


> No one wants to play my guitars because they are left handed


 This


----------



## Hawkevil (Jul 24, 2009)

Hypothermia said:


> This


 
This


----------



## drmosh (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't really care. Come to my house and play my guitars. Strings can be changed, and dirt can be wiped off. Just try not to scratch them


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 24, 2009)

i hate it when smokers play my guitars, and people with jam-hands (sweaty palms). it's just disgusting to pick up the guitar, and notice it feels grimey on the back of the neck, and smells like cigarettes.

i'm one of the super-dry-hands kinda people, so my necks are always smooth, and my strings are always clean and bright. i prefer it to stay that way!


----------



## Koshchei (Jul 24, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> For me, it depends. If it's someone who I know is a good guitarist and they take care of their stuff, then I don't mind. But I hate people who can barely play and they ask to play your guitar, strumming really hard and pretty much scratching your paint with their pick.
> 
> Anyone else?



Nobody else is allowed to play my guitars. 

Would you let some fucking moron you barely know drive the Ferrari in your garage? Then why let the same fucking moron play the Ferrari in your hands?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2009)

my brother plays my guitars all the time. there's not much I can do about it unfortunately.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> my brother plays my guitars all the time. there's not much I can do about it unfortunately.


 
i have a solution, but your mother (and your brother for that matter )may not like it....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2009)

kill him?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> kill him?


 
interesting, no i had thought about something much less painless and swift....

break 1 on his fingers everytime he plays...apaprently i tried to do that with my littel sister when she was trying to play the violin..got me in trouble of course!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2009)

I might just waterboard him until he stops doing it


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I might just waterboard him until he stops doing it


 
what's that?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2009)

this:

(possibly NSFW)

YouTube - Amnesty International: waterboarding


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

fair enough...internet is such a beautiful source of inspiration sometimes.


----------



## ivancic1al (Jul 24, 2009)

for me, it doesn't matter, if i don't know you that well, i'll keep watch over you. but if i know you are a good player, and take good care of your own guitars, it's cool. just don't fucking break it or i'll break you-simple and fair haha




JohnIce said:


> One thing I really dig though about lending out my guitars is that it's cool to get to see how they look from the audience's point of view. I've fallen back in love with my Warmoth Custom several times after seeing it under proper stage lights, played by someone else.


 oh and if i wanna see my guitar onstage, i just have someone film ther performance  haha


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 24, 2009)

I generally don't have a problem letting people play my guitar, provided they ask first. Even so, i'm usually still fighting all kinds of emotions ".....but....that's _*my*_ guitar"


----------



## hairychris (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmm.

Leant a guitar to a guy in another band who was on a bill with my old band once. That won't happen again. Apparently (because I had to bugger off) he was acting the arse with it and for his efforts received some very graphic threats from friends of our band to stop or, well, else. There's a definite respect thing.

I'm also in the habit of bringing a spare to gigs. Our other guitarist has used it on occasion. Well, I don't mind bandmates using them either (our singer has my Hellraiser at his currently)...

Other folks? If I trust you, yes. Remove hard jewellery first though as I am allowed to ding my instruments but no-one else is.

Randoms? No fucking way.

Amps - don't mind sharing at gigs as long as the EQ is left untouched.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 24, 2009)

i am an ultra picky bastard. my hands are very "clean" (not super oily or acidic... my strings last a looooooong time!), so anytime someone with piss fingers plays my guitar and leaves some funk on the strings, it drives me nuts. good thing i always have GHS fast fret around!

my brother has the worst case of piss fingers of all time!!!!!! he is pretty much forbidden from touching my guitars.... there has been several occasions where i will have JUST restrung my guitar, then he'll pick it up and play for like 20 minutes. when i pick the guitar up next, the strings will sound like they're over a month old (i shit you not, this is no exaggeration!)!


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't really mind someone playing my guitars at all if they ask me and have some notion of how to play the instrument. While I'm watching them they are unlikely to do anything that could damage the guitar really. I don't mind the odd ding on a guitar and thats the worst they can really do to it.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't care at all...

As long the person playing don't fucking jackoff the tremolo bar or keeps hitting the headstock on corners and furniture.

I also ask them if their hands are clean before as well..


----------



## Doomcreeper (Jul 24, 2009)

It really depends who it is. I would let people I know can play good and are careful with their instruments play them but usually I'm uneasy about it. The worst thing for me is if people go near my amp, sure I can turn a knob back and everything but I don't want anyone but me touching it.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jul 24, 2009)

There are only a handful of people who play my guitars.
those being fellow musicians that I trust
Others will lose limbs if they got close


----------



## Hatebreeder93 (Nov 28, 2009)

Watching someone play my guitar is like watching someone have sex with my girlfriend, except I love my guitar more.


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't mind people playing my guitars (as long as I can trust them) only because I know that I would want to play guitar just as much as they do mine


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 28, 2009)

As long as they aren't beginners who are gonna f with my floyd rose then I'm cool with it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2009)

In most situations, if I trust the person enough to invite them into my home, they are welcome to check out my guitars. If that means a few closer glances and a touch, or if they want to plug in, it's fine by me. 

As for my GF, I more than trust here to handle my guitars. She knows how much they mean to me, so she knows to act accordingly when handling them. She often moves them, puts them back in their stands, etc. 

As for when I take my guitars outside my home, I am more cautious. Though, I still have no problem letting people see, touch, and in some cases play them. As long as it's in a relatively controlled situation, such as a closed sound check (i.e. no patrons, only staff and musicians) and music stores. 

I see how a lot of people can be a little paranoid with their gear, but I'm sort of passed the stage of being overly protective. Like a parent with grown children. I love them dearly and I'll tear whoever wishes to harm them a new asshole, but I don't breast feed.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 28, 2009)

Generally I hate it... It freaks me out, and it gives me the shits to no end when people randomly change shit on my guitar (tunings/action/other shit)... It has happened, and I _have_ ended up with twisted necks and broken strings for it


----------



## bigswifty (Nov 28, 2009)

Unless it's someone I know is a good player and trust, It really bugs the hell out of me.
I always have clean dry hands, and my necks are always clean and strings are clean and rust free... you all know those people with rusted up smelly ass strings.
I hate when people have sweaty hands and touch my guitars


----------



## Rogueleader (Nov 28, 2009)

At college pretty much every other jackoff asks if they can come into my room and play/jam. I think however that I brought this upon myself by having one of the nicer rigs on campus (engl e530/mesa 50-50/mesa recto cab). Heres one horror story for you all...

I am very generous with my gear. I have a very modest little recording setup (shure sm57/m-audio fasttrack) an I often let people in my program use it with my supervision. So this one fellow (who I will leave unnamed since he is very nice otherwise) has come to record some spoken word pieces for one of his projects (I was infact the one to suggest this since I enjoy being generous). He came up and I left him in my room for A MINUTE, telling him that I'll be back to set everything up (Everything was packed up for thanksgiving). 
At this point let me say that one of the things I am most OCD about is my cables. I don't like people touching the tips and or manhandling them, especially now that I have started to get nicer cables (not super nice but the braided jacket dimarzio stuff). Now since my room has no moniters (I mix through a high quality pair of headphones amplified by a nice A/V receiver), and this fellow apparently had to hear what he recorded played back through speakers he had assembled the most pointless setup ever. Keep in mind I was only gone for a minute. He managed to find my sm57 (sure its in a bag clearly labeled shure, but would you just help yourself to someone elses stuff? This honestly was the part that made me the most angry). NExt I will detail his setup.
Instead of recording into a DAW through the fasttrack like a sensible person. He had decided that he wanted to use my halfstack for a moniter :Nuts:. He had brought up his own pedal, one of these Buy DigiTech JamMan Looper Pedal | Looper & Sampler | Musician's Friend, to record into. His bizare justification for this was that he could then use the pedal to playback what he recorded as an instrument track in garage band (I still can't grasp this, does he not know how to import .wav files?) He had hooked the microphone into the pedals input and hooked the pedals output into the instrument input of my e530. Of course I come in and see this and ask him what hes doing, trying to keep my calm, he claims everything is OK, saying this is how hes done it before, after assesing everything and deciding that it probably wouldn't hurt my rig (was my thought process correct? I was mainly concerned about him using a mono cable for a stereo in/out and shorting something) I let him proceed. Hear is the part that baffled me the most though. When I played it back for him I used the e530s preamp defeat button. He was convinced that he could hear a difference using the channel 3/4 (crunch/lead) eq on my e530 during playback. He spent like ten minutes acting like the worlds best audio engineer and equing (bass zero, low mid noon, hi mid 2 o'clock, treble 9 o'clock) the lead channel. Heres the catch even if preamp defeat wasn't engage the amp was clearly on the clean channel . 

And for God sakes the next person who puts one of my Jazz IIIs in their mouth gets my foot up their ass. No one wants to play picks with other people's saliva, I just have to throw them away afterwards.


----------



## Hypothermia (Nov 28, 2009)

Hatebreeder93 said:


> Watching someone play my guitar is like watching someone have sex with my girlfriend, except I love my guitar more.


----------



## Joeywilson (Nov 28, 2009)

Opeth21 said:


> Unless it's someone I know is a good player and trust, It really bugs the hell out of me.
> I always have clean dry hands, and my necks are always clean and strings are clean and rust free... you all know those people with rusted up smelly ass strings.
> I hate when people have sweaty hands and touch my guitars



this, I usually wash my hands before I play


----------



## op1e (Nov 28, 2009)

How about when you let your rythm player use your backup, an M-207 with very bad neck issues that hurts your wrist to play cause of the action, cause all he has is a shitty Lyon (strung like a 7) and no job. Then you pay a $100 for a setup, after finally getting called back from a 8 month layoff, and it plays like brand new, you want to start using BOTH your nice guitars on stage again. However, said rythm player says "you gettin that guitar back, can I use it again?" My drummer gave me the "Come on, for the good of the band" speech. I promptly told them both to fuck off. I have blood sweat and tears and many overtime hours to have my guitars the way they are. The days of charity are over.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Nov 28, 2009)

Opeth21 said:


> Unless it's someone I know is a good player and trust, It really bugs the hell out of me.
> I always have clean dry hands, and my necks are always clean and strings are clean and rust free... you all know those people with rusted up smelly ass strings.
> I hate when people have sweaty hands and touch my guitars



Yeah, that's the exact same as me


----------



## damigu (Nov 29, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I see how a lot of people can be a little paranoid with their gear, but I'm sort of passed the stage of being overly protective. Like a parent with grown children. I love them dearly and I'll tear whoever wishes to harm them a new asshole, but I don't breast feed.



very well put.

when i was younger i would freak out about people touching my guitars. these days, it doesn't generally bother me so long as they're respectful.
if they're not players, then i supervise them and show them how to hold it and warn them when they're trying to pick too hard (particularly a problem when people try playing my bass).



Rogueleader said:


> At college pretty much every other jackoff asks if they can come into my room and play/jam.



i get that at school, too. except the difference is that i don't leave my stuff unattended except for people who i'm already fairly comfortable with in terms of their ability to handle my gear.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 29, 2009)

Even when my best friend plays my guitar I cringe when I see his dirty fingernails...his grandmother forces him to do gardening the whole time...


----------



## DaveCarter (Nov 29, 2009)

Nobody plays my guitars but me. Sounds selfish but Ive worked far too hard for them to have someone else fuck with them, nobody ever MEANS to scratch or dent a guitar theyre holding but it happens. Ever since my first guitar was damaged (now repaired ) by someone else, Ive made sure that no-one else has had the opportunity to damage any of my gear. People can plug in to my amp at gigs if they want, (so long as they dont fuck with my settings) but other than that no-one touches my stuff. Result: all my gear is mint!!


----------



## datalore (Nov 29, 2009)

If you leave your guitars out in the open when people are coming over, you are asking to have them ask to play them. Put your guitars away or keep a beater around for friends.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 29, 2009)

urgg, I can't stand your average joes playing my guitar. A great guitar player, sure, I don't mind, but I hate it when someone who clearly sucks at playing it, or even doesn't play guitar, askes to see.



Its part of the reason why I've stopped bringing my guitar to school, because in EVERY class there are a handful of guys with dirty hands, who clearly can't play at all, that ask me if they can play my guitar... then when he's done another will ask... then another.... and ANOTHER... to the point were I don't even have time to myself to play it.


----------



## Origins (Nov 29, 2009)

Knowing that I have almost no other guitarist friends, I don´t even have to think about it.
Although I don´t like when people touch what is mine, as well as I would feel bad using someone else´s gears.


----------



## omgmjgg (Nov 29, 2009)

If it's someone I know personally then it doesn't bother me, but a complete stranger I've never had that come up to me yet.

I will tell them stuff like watch out about hitting shit and stuff like that if they're having to play in a close space.


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 29, 2009)

I love letting people play my seven, cause they have no friggin idea what to do with it, haha, especially through my amp on the Ultra channel. All the people I know play mostly acoustic, so watching them play the 7 through a high gain amp is hilarious.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Nov 29, 2009)

matty2fatty said:


> I love letting people play my seven, cause they have no friggin idea what to do with it, haha, especially through my amp on the Ultra channel. All the people I know play mostly acoustic, so watching them play the 7 through a high gain amp is hilarious.



Well yeah xD watching them play is quite funny


----------



## Anthony_Jacob (Nov 29, 2009)

Sure I let people play my guitars. Maybe I'd feel different if I had customs worth thousands, but I let people play my loomis and cow all the time. Then again i don't hang out with assclowns.


----------



## EliNoPants (Nov 30, 2009)

Hatebreeder93 said:


> Watching someone play my guitar is like watching someone have sex with my girlfriend, except I love my guitar more.



i'm sure i've responded to this thread before, but more and more, this sums up my opinion...i don't really mind people playing my SC-607B, because even though i like the neck on it better, my Hellraiser V-7 is my fucking baby, short of spending many thousands on a custom, it is almost exactly my dream guitar, and with the best (not perfect) fret access of any 7-string V i've seen...the only person i've let play my V-7 aside from me is my music teacher, other than that, only the tech guys at my local shop and DCGL have laid hands on it


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 30, 2009)

As long ass they don't bump the headstock, and have clean hands I don't have a problem with others playing my guitar


----------



## synrgy (Nov 30, 2009)

I let people play them, but I feel pretty uncomfortable when they do. I imagine it's what I'd feel like if I had a kid and one of my friends asked to hold it. 

"Well, okay... *starts biting nails*"


----------



## lucasreis (Nov 30, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> As long ass they don't bump the headstock, and have clean hands I don't have a problem with others playing my guitar



Ditto.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 30, 2009)

I let anyone (within reason) play my Ibanez 7321, but it's no amazing guitar. It's a bit scratched up (but not to the point of loosing paint..just light scratches). 

When the day comes of my custom fanned 8, that's gonna be a strict no go - as much fun as it would be to see some random emo wondering what to do with it 

When I was in school with my piece of crap B.C. Rich, people always asked to play it cause it looked cool. I didn't care much for my guitar back then, so I'd let them. However, one day a guy who I knew slightly was acting silly and moshing out with it outside. He then decided it would be clever to do some air-ballet and smash the headstock full on into the corner of a bare brick wall, taking out a nice chunk of wood  
I wasn't pissed about the actual guitar in the slightest really, but him? I mean, come on!? Dipshit.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ugh... I don't mind people playing my Schecter or Alvarez, but I really don't like people touching my Cordoba Koa Classical (cause it's limited edition and worth a ton). But if someone is basically just smashing the strings, I usually just politely ask for the guitar back saying I want to play or something. 

The one thing with me is: ASK FIRST. Seriously, don't let me just find you playing my guitar. THAT pisses me off, and I wouldn't care if it was Kirk fuckin' Hammet or some shit, I'd still ask him to set it down. Touching before you ask is just rude


----------



## Alone Dragon (Nov 30, 2009)

I've seen once how my friend gave his guitar to his friends... They put the .070 6th string and then tuned the gutar to standart E. So the floyd just ripped of from guitars deck. 

It was SOOO scaaaaaaaary shit... I just cant let anyone play my instrument since that.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 30, 2009)

Alone Dragon said:


> I've seen once how my friend gave his guitar to his friends... They put the .070 6th string and then tuned the gutar to standart E. So the floyd just ripped of from guitars deck.
> 
> It was SOOO scaaaaaaaary shit... I just cant let anyone play my instrument since that.



 I'm surprised that story didn't end with your friend killing the dude


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Dec 1, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> I get very anal.


Man thats all you had to say and I would NEVER touch your guitars....


----------



## MFB (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't let anyone else play my Gibson's unless they're actual musicians with mutual respect for instruments


----------



## SerratedSkies (Dec 1, 2009)

I didn't spend $1300 on a guitar to have other people play it. I'll let you look at it, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 1, 2009)

It depends, I dont mind if a good friend asks, they know how to respect other peoples stuff. However when her or she plays a lot better then me, it sometimes feels awkward, especially when they have an inferior guitar themselves lol.


----------



## Alone Dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I'm surprised that story didn't end with your friend killing the dude


 
Actually I was scared much more than my friend. It was Chinese Ibaneze, so he wanted to change it to something better. And he had a pretty good reason then


----------



## 8string (Jan 29, 2010)

I keep my guitar under lock and key, and got a beater guitar conveniently placed for people to play. It's so crappy nobody wants to though.


----------



## -One- (Jan 29, 2010)

I, generally, don't have to worry about people playing my guitars, as I'm a lefty, but occasionally people ask. I won't let them play my Agile, my BC Rich, or my Epiphone, but I used to let pretty much anyone play my Ibanez. Now that there's no finish on it, though, I probably wouldn't.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't really get that funny when other GUITARISTS ask, that's fine. But people who don't play guitar at all and ask to play? That drives me fucking insane.

Ermm... no? No, you cannot. What are you going to do with it exactly? You have no idea so how it would benefit you is beyond me. And invariably, when they DO get a chance, they twat the shit out of it and make mocking gestures to what I can only describe as 'rocking out'. Cunts.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2010)

i let my fiancé play my guitars if i´m not busy recording something. she usually plays "i was made for loving you" by KISS on the high E string (just the main melody of the chorus) really badly, and then gives it back.

she used to know tom dooley, and so she has a vague idea of it still. that´s not as fun to play though, evidently.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 29, 2010)

datalore said:


> If you leave your guitars out in the open when people are coming over, you are asking to have them ask to play them. Put your guitars away or keep a beater around for friends.



Or say "no".


----------



## Concr3t3 (Jan 29, 2010)

The only other person who really plays my guitars is my guitar player and that makes me jealous.  He's tons better than me and it kinda feels like he's stealing my girlfriend.  Like my guitar is going to say to me "I like the way he plays me better. He knows how to work it.  You...you're like a scared little virgin who's scared of girls." And then he gives me back my guitar and the relationship is never the same. 

And then I say "OH YEAH!!! WELL TAKE THAT BITCH!!"  "NOW GET BACK IN THE CASE AND DON'T SAY ANOTHER WORD!!"


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 29, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> I don't really get that funny when other GUITARISTS ask, that's fine. But people who don't play guitar at all and ask to play? That drives me fucking insane.
> 
> Ermm... no? No, you cannot. What are you going to do with it exactly? You have no idea so how it would benefit you is beyond me. And invariably, when they DO get a chance, they twat the shit out of it and make mocking gestures to what I can only describe as 'rocking out'. Cunts.



 I usually don't give a shit as long as they're careful.

Last weekend we had some people over and some random walks up to me and says "hey can I play your guitar?" so I say sure, just keep it away from the beer and we're good. So he grabs it and sits down next to this group of girls and just holds it and taps on the body for 30 minutes without strumming a single chord


----------

